# DIY?



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

So I was perusing the internet, learning as much as I can about my little guy, who is still coming around. I'm not sure that he has enough room in his cage. The bin i bought was the biggest I could find, but is only about 1.5ftX2.5 ft. I am using a flying saucer wheel for him, so it takes up a fair amount of the cage. He seems to like it so far, but eventually I would like to upgrade. Originally I assumed i would just add another bin and connect the two. However, that takes up so much floor space, and my Apartment doesnt afford much room... especially with a ginormous rabbit cage in the living room. Anyhow, i was looking into building a hedgie tower. I assumed wood would be the best option, however I am not the handiest person in the world.

I guess what I am curious about is to see if anyone has build their own cages from wood, preferably in tower form with multiple levels. I loved the one at Laura Ledet's site:

http://www.angelfire.com/wa2/comemeetmy ... -Mahal.jpg

If you've built one, what was it made of? How difficult was it to put together? Are there any "Short cut" options when building one? Are there any No-no's? I know this is a broad post, but I'm curious, and want to make my hedgie as happy as possible!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgies are largely single-level creatures. You can build multiple levels, but they're not apt to run up and down them like a hamster or other small furry friend might. Hedgies can fall and hurt themselves rather easily... even when they're the silly ones who climb up in the first place! 

So... if you build multiple levels, make sure each level is fully enclosed - ie, that hedgie cannot fall off a ledge. Also make sure the ramp isn't terribly steep and that it is also enclosed so hedgie cannot fall off of that either. And, just like hedgie's wheel, aim for a solid surface in which a leg, foot, or toe cannot get caught if hedgie is on the run up or down. Install climb guards - something as simple as a plastic placemat - to keep hedgie from climbing up the walls. 

As for materials, I'm not so sure wood would be your best choice - particularly when hedgie decides to make a mess and the urine soaks in. A lot of people have had success with C&C type structures - cubes and coroplast.


----------

